# Laser Measuring Device Disto D5



## knowens06 (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anyone out there own a Disto D5? If so, how are you using it to measure the roof? I was under the impression you would just run the laser down the roof seams, but thats not working. There is a pathagarean function, but it doesnt seem like you can use it from the ground. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

They had a video on their site, or Search YouTube for one, if I remember correctly.

Outside measuring with a laser seems to have some pitfalls, but if you find a way to do it accurately, please keep me updated.

Ed


----------



## knowens06 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ya I have seen the videos on youtube, and they werent much help. I got the number to the manufacturer, so hopefully they can help me out. I will let you know how it turns out. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

An insurane adjuster had something. I don't know the brand but it was pretty darned accurate... accurate enough on a shingle roof for sure.

I have toyed with the idea of getting something similiar. They sell them everywhere. It might make our jobs easier, and might be a waste of money.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I tried out iPhotoMeasure, now re-named as uPhotoMeasure and it took too many set-ups either for the digi-target or a measurement per elevation for a point of reference, but it was accurate.

Really cool guy who owns the company and marketed it, in case you are interested in that.

You take a photo and use a pre-measured "Digi-Target" in the photo view, or measure any item in the view and note the exact measurements.

Then you use the software and it re-calibrates the other fields that you render on your screen for the final calculations.

There was an informative thread on the JLC Forum a little over 1 to 1 1/2 years ago about measuring roofs with a Disto.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The one the insurance adjuster had was a hand held laser pointer device. What ever the laser hit, it would tell you how far away that item was. 

Ed what you are describing is very much like what cabinet guys use for custom counter top fabrication.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

The Disto D8 might fit the need, but the $ 799.99 price tag is a bit more than a tape measure.

http://www.lasermeasures.org/leica-disto-d8-full-demonstration-video-from-merlin-lazer.html

http://www.distagage.com/compare.html



The Leica DISTO ™ D8 can measure roof lengths, slope angles with two easy measurements. It can also be used to profile land and buildings and obtain average ground angles or offer change in height calculations.



Ed



.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Bump.

I really thought this device could come in handy. The D8 version is what I am referring to.

Ed


----------

